# embryo thaw survival



## saralou (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi Peter

I wonder if you could help answer a few questions for me.

I was due to have fet today, but alas last night the embryologist rang with the devastating news that none of my 3 embryos had survived. I was absolutely shocked and heartbroken. I had 2 grade 4 at 5-8 cells and one grade 3 at 4-6 cells. They told me this was rare but not uncommon. Is this to do with the thawing process or just because the embryos are not strong enough? 

I had a m/c in may from the same batch and I am now wondering if this is connected. Icsi penetrates the egg with the sperm artificially and creates embryo's that would not fertilise naturally.

If I went ahead with another icsi cycle would the same thing happen again?

Thanks
Sara.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

saralou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I wonder if you could help answer a few questions for me.
> 
> ...


----------

